# What am I doing wrong?



## Joe917 (May 29, 2008)

Ok I am having some problems with my roundhouse kicks.  I can kick perfectly fine with my right leg but when i kick with my left leg i seem to injure my instep.  My form seems sound I chamber and pivot and all that i just don't know what to do.  Last class we were kicking mitts up and down the dojo and as soon as i started my second pass with my left leg i got a stinger in my instep so bad i couldn't put weight on it.

I don't remember having this problem earlier (I am only a yellow belt about to go for orange).  I don't know if I injured it maybe earlier and didn't notice it.  Anyone have any thoughts on what could be causing this?


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2008)

I would go see a doctor first and make sure nothing is wrong.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 29, 2008)

Are you kicking with the ball of your foot or the top of the instep?

If it persists you defiantly need to consult a doctor


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 29, 2008)

Well then don't do that; use your shin bone or positin your self to deliver the kick with the ball of your foot.
That will be One hundred dollars.LOL
Sean


----------



## Joe917 (May 29, 2008)

I kick with the instep.  I have no problem with shoes on so I am not worried in a real situation i guess i just have to take it easy for now and see what happens.


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2008)

Make contact with the shin, not the instep.  The ball of the foot is an option as well, but IMHO, you'll get much more power with the shin.  

Mike


----------



## marlon (May 29, 2008)

Joe917 said:


> I kick with the instep. I have no problem with shoes on so I am not worried in a real situation i guess i just have to take it easy for now and see what happens.


 

have your instructor take a look at your kick.

marlon


----------



## RevIV (May 29, 2008)

You may have shin splints.  go to a set a stairs, balance on the edge with your toes and a bit of the ball of your feet on the step,  stretch all the way down hanging onto the railing and then extend all the way up on your toes, do that about 10 tens to stretch your muscles that hurt.. if that does not work do what everyone else says.
Jesse


----------



## MattJ (May 30, 2008)

Joe - 

TOD and MJS are spot on. Use your shin, not your instep. Shin is a more powerful RH weapon anyway, IMHO. Practice on a heavy bag LIGHTLY and SLOWLY until you get the form down. 

Keep practicing and good luck.


----------



## Doc (May 30, 2008)

Joe917 said:


> Ok I am having some problems with my roundhouse kicks.  I can kick perfectly fine with my right leg but when i kick with my left leg i seem to injure my instep.  My form seems sound I chamber and pivot and all that i just don't know what to do.  Last class we were kicking mitts up and down the dojo and as soon as i started my second pass with my left leg i got a stinger in my instep so bad i couldn't put weight on it.
> 
> I don't remember having this problem earlier (I am only a yellow belt about to go for orange).  I don't know if I injured it maybe earlier and didn't notice it.  Anyone have any thoughts on what could be causing this?



Consult an expert. You are having physical problems. That to me means a physician, not a bunch of "karate" people who have never laid eyes on you or watched you do anything.


----------



## jks9199 (May 31, 2008)

Doc said:


> Consult an expert. You are having physical problems. That to me means a physician, not a bunch of "karate" people who have never laid eyes on you or watched you do anything.


Best advice yet...

It's possible that it's simply a matter of technique -- but I'd say if it started suddenly, and there was no notable change in technique, then you've got an injury.  At least rule out the injury...


----------

